# Performance rig in 40k



## newboss (May 2, 2011)

i am planing to buy performance desktop. and it should be future proof for 6 -7 years at least. please suggest config. thanks in advanced. please find my iitial idea. welcome to any change.




1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: 	Programing 
	video/photo editing
	mild gaming
	downloading
        HD movie etc

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:	yes open

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 40k

4. Planning to overclock?
A: no
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:	WIN  7 64 
	UBUNTU
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:  min 500gb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: full HD 1920 or bigger

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:  6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: yes few years back

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  within 2 weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes future proof next 6 to 7 years at least

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: no
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Ahmedabad.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: i have used intel so far and satisfied no idea about amd. open to any good configurations. my MONITOR  choice would be including tv samsung 23" P2370MS // lg 23" M237WA or open to change/downgrade.



Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H	7600
Processor	Intel LGA 1155 i5 - 2500	10250
PC Chassis	Zebronics Breeze	1300
PSU	VIP GOLD 500W	2000
Monitor TV	Samsung P2370 [23"] TV	14200
Ram	Corsair Single [CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB DDR3]	2600
Internal Storage	Seagate Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 [1TB ]	2800
KM Combo	Logitech Laser Desktop MK140 [USB]	860


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|
*Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3*
|5500
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS3 2x2GB 1600MHz|2400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI Hawk HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|
*FSP Saga II 500W*
|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|2000
|
*Total*
|40100
Enough for your requirements....

& Kindly avoid those elCheapo PSU, if you want to run your PC for a long time.


----------



## newboss (May 4, 2011)

thanks for reply. 
i have two question in my mind. . 
1) is it possible to have 4 memory slot in mother board? is same price range.
2) can graphics card is really necessary ? with i5 cpu for watching HD movie and video editing etc. . ?? can it be added later ?


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2011)

newboss said:


> thanks for reply.
> i have two question in my mind. .
> 1) is it possible to have 4 memory slot in mother board? is same price range.



*GA-H67MA-USB3-B3, GA-H67A-UD3H-B3, GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3* does comes with 4 DIMM slots but not sure of the price range & availability in india.




newboss said:


> 2) can graphics card is really necessary ? with i5 cpu for watching HD movie and video editing etc. . ?? can it be added later ?



Nope i5 can run HD movies without any problems, but not sure of gaming. But its wise to add a gpu for video editing.


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

@d3p5kor its MSI 5770 HAWK & Intel DH67BL has 4*DIMMs


----------



## newboss (May 4, 2011)

intel is good in availability. and majority dealers are forced to sell intel  procy + mobo combo. 

i am not sure but Many people not suggesting intel motherboard due to improper heat sink and  poor quality capacitors. is this true ? please needed experts/ experience advice . .





mailme.manju said:


> @d3p5kor its MSI 5770 HAWK & Intel DH67BL has 4*DIMMs


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2011)

yep its Hawk not twin frozer.


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

Intel had the poor quality capacitor probs with their previous gen mobos...
H67 & P67 from intel are as good as ASUS n Gigabyte..


----------



## jaicektm (May 4, 2011)

i am not sure but Many people not suggesting intel motherboard due to improper heat sink and  poor quality capacitors. is this true ? please needed experts/ experience advice . .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have heard the same problem..
> Is this true..
> I am also planning to buy a new pc with similar config
> ..


----------



## newboss (May 4, 2011)

jaicektm said:


> I have heard the same problem..
> Is this true..
> I am also planning to buy a new pc with similar config
> ..



i have searched a bit . and found something. please refer.

Sandy Bridge, Part 2: Intel DH67BL & Asus P8H67-M EVO H67 Motherboards | silentpcreview.com


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2011)

*@op*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|
*Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3*
|5500
*RAM*
|Corsair XMS3 2x2GB 1600MHz|2400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II 1GD5/OC|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|
*FSP Saga II 500W*
|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|2000
|
*Total*
|41000
I won't recommend an amd card if you will use linux. Nvidia drivers have better linux support. Changing d3p5kor's config a bit. Up your budget by 1k.


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

newboss said:


> i have searched a bit . and found something. please refer.
> 
> Sandy Bridge, Part 2: Intel DH67BL & Asus P8H67-M EVO H67 Motherboards | silentpcreview.com



The review says, *Ultimately we give a slight nod to the DH67BL, simply because it has slightly better fan control (when using Windows at least) and it is a more realistic implementation of the chipset. Many of features on the P8H67-M EVO are wasted on H67. The 8+2 power phase design doesn't seem to shine with CPUs running at stock settings. We also don't expect many gamers to buy the board with its limited CrossFireX capability (only 4x on the second PCI-E slot). *


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

I have the Asus P8H67M-EVO board, but now reading this i think my decission was not good. I mean i have paid extra 1.2k just for some useless functions..


----------



## newboss (May 4, 2011)

my concerns was this quote only  [in above link]



> While its feature-set is well rounded, it has the look of a budget board. Only the capacitors around the socket are solid-state and there are no extra heatsinks for the VRMs, just a single low profile aluminum heatsink covering the chipset.



here some advantage of solid capacitors.

New Solid Polymer Aluminum Capacitors Improve Reliability Page of

but this is true that intel has improves theirs boards a lot this time. i observed only I/O capacitors were electrolytic. and all of them are quit highly rated. i.e. e.g . .  90. c.


----------



## jaicektm (May 4, 2011)

newboss said:


> my concerns was this quote only  [in above link]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it is ok to have intel Boards for Sandy bridge proccy..


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

jaicektm said:


> So it is ok to have intel Boards for Sandy bridge proccy..



Yep way to go..


----------



## newboss (May 5, 2011)

Processor	Intel LGA 1155 i5 - 2500	10250	
Motherboard	Intel DH6BL B3	5300	
PC Chassis	CM ELITE 310	1600	
*PSU*
*Good SMPS*
*3500*
*#*
*Monitor/ TV*
*Samsung P2370MS [23"] // LG M237WA*
*13700*
*$*
*Ram*
*Corsair DDR3*
*2400*
*%*

Internal Storage	Seagate Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 [1TB ]	2700	
KM Combo	Logitech Laser Desktop MK140 [USB]	900	
TOTAL		40350	

i have almost finalized my  config. thanks to  mailme.manju,vickybat,d3p5kor

now few things left out due to availability issue ans doubt. please guide.

# SMPS/PSU only following brands are avialable in ahmedabad
1) VIP : VIP 500W GOLD @ 2100
2) CIRCLE : 550W (82 % efficiency ) @2400
3) IBALL : 400w 
4) INTEX : 400w
5) zebb

now my dilemma is what to choose ?

i can order fsp/corsair/seasonic via internet. But in gujarat but no dealer is doing RMA / warranty. is it wise to choose these smps ?? 
[ example: as i am inquired about FSP technology inc. 011 46527093, the said only new delhi has RMA and i have to send smps to delhi in case any problem.]

$ Samsung P2370MS [23"] // LG M237WA
what choose ? no idea looking towards specs all most same except LG hase RF TV input as well.

% DDR3 Corsair only 1333 MHz available else transcend is available. 


what a very frustrating day. nobody interested in selling standard brands. . 

please guide. in all of three dilemmas. . .


----------



## Siva Lord (May 5, 2011)

Recommended PSU for 3.5k
Corsair VX 450W
Well you can RMA by Courier


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

newboss said:


> # SMPS/PSU only following brands are avialable in ahmedabad
> 1) VIP : VIP 500W GOLD @ 2100
> 2) CIRCLE : 550W (82 % efficiency ) @2400
> 3) IBALL : 400w
> ...



Avoid all the above...
Get any of these,
FSP Saga II 500W - 2K
Corsair VX450 - 3.5K
Seasonic 520W - 3.6K




newboss said:


> DDR3 Corsair only 1333 MHz available else transcend is available.



Get the Corsair one....



newboss said:


> $ Samsung P2370MS [23"] // LG M237WA
> what choose ? no idea looking towards specs all most same except LG hase RF TV input as well.



Get the Samsung P2370MS...


----------



## newboss (May 8, 2011)

please refer this link.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1391596-post21.html


----------



## newboss (May 11, 2011)

i recently visited a shop in Ahmedabad. i found DH67BL motherboard with out "B3" indication. . 

shoppers said it is b3 revision board.

but how we can confirm that it is b3 revision board. .  ?? please guide . .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 11, 2011)

is it not written on box?


----------



## newboss (May 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is it not written on box?



got the clue . . 
this is old with out B3 revision . . 
BOXDH67BL  / G10189-203


this is with B3 revision . . 
BOXDH67BLB3  / G10189-204

in Ahmadabad all the dealers have old without B3 revision boards .  


please beware before buying. .


----------



## newboss (May 17, 2011)

Where to get Zebronics Bizli ? ? whats the price ? ? here ahmedabad its 1.7k.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

bijli price is around 1.1k without PSU in delhi


----------



## newboss (May 17, 2011)

can anybody ship // online store available ?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

check 
theitwares.com
primeabgb.com
smcinternational.in
theitdepot.com


----------



## newboss (May 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> check
> theitwares.com
> primeabgb.com
> smcinternational.in
> theitdepot.com



NOBODY from above list selling zebronics cabby.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

then check 
lynx india.com
techshop.com
ebay.in


----------



## newboss (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally Got Following Configurations !! 


Processor	Intel LGA 1155 i5 - 2500	Combo	
Motherboard	Intel DH67BL B3	BOXDH67BLB3  / 
*G10189-206*
	15000
PC Chassis	Circle Flora Modded		1550
PSU	Circle Raw Power 550W		2400
RAM	Corsair 1x4GB 1333MHz		1700
Internal Storage	WDC Cavier Blue [1TB ]		2700
KM Combo 1	Logitech MK 260 (Wireless) (1)		1150
KM Combo 2	Razer Cyclosa Bundle	Have it	0
Optical Media	SONY DVD RW		990
Speaker	Creative Inpire T6160		3450
			28940

thanks all of you. . . 
i have decided to try Circle 2 Products as Easily Available in Ahmedabad. and quality seems very good compared to other local brands.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats. Nice rig. Should have opted for a better SMPS to remove future headaches.


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2011)

Post pics dude.....BTW why Circle PSU, why not some CX400 or VX550.

If you are planning to get a GPU later then better to get a Good PSU.


----------



## newboss (Jul 22, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Post pics dude.....BTW why Circle PSU, why not some CX400 or VX550.
> 
> If you are planning to get a GPU later then better to get a Good PSU.



Ya its Hard Decision. but i have seen Circle *RAW PSU* (not one that comes with Cabinet) and Corsair VX550 both internally in repair shop. i found no difference in build quality. 

Means dual rail 12A, 84% efficiency, etc.. . all specs seems superior in Circle.

and Why Not Circle? means who has tested Circle ? that's why i have decided to test Circle.

I hope its work fine for me. .. prey for me.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

newboss said:


> Ya its Hard Decision. but i have seen Circle *RAW PSU* (not one that comes with Cabinet) and Corsair VX550 both internally in repair shop. i found no difference in build quality.
> 
> Means dual rail 12A, 84% efficiency, etc.. . all specs seems superior in Circle.
> 
> ...




Nice. Do keep us updated on the results.


----------

